# 1132 won't turn over



## chrisinNH (Jan 21, 2019)

Bought an old 1132 this weekend. Ran it before purhasing, started kind of hard and wouldn't pull start. I used it during yesterday's storm, and it started even harder. Runs like a top.. if it's running. And it'll pull start once it's been running for awhile.

Problem is, it won't turn over now and I may have burned the starter as nothing happens when I press the start button. I'd love to get this thing running well, it's a beast. What's the procedure to troubleshoot a starting problem with these machines? What does the hard (and now to NO) starting suggest?

Thanks all.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Welcome to the forum! Difficulty in starting with the pull starter might be a fuel problem, or a compression problem, a spark problem, etc. What engine is it? 

Have you done a compression test? If it's an OHV engine, you might want to check the valve clearances, though checking compression first is worthwhile. 

Changing the spark plug is a cheap way to eliminate one possible ignition problem, anyways. 

Will it start if you use starting fluid, or spray a bit of gas into the carburetor's intake? That might help show if you're having carb problems.


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

Let's clarify (again) since apparently the OP didn't read the terminology thread . . . . 


Is "won't turn over" to imply the engine is siezed, as in won't rotate?

Or is in incorrectly referring to an engine that *will* rotate, but will not fire? 


Please clarify . . .


----------



## chrisinNH (Jan 21, 2019)

Motor is B&S. Model is 38090. 

Ah, yes, it will rotate but it won't fire. The starter was working, now it isn't. I may have burned it out. Regardless, I can't pull start it.

I think the spark plug was replaced before I bought it. It runs well if I can get it to run.

Looks like I should try some start fluid first.


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

I believe that's an old 11hp Briggs flathead. Beast for sure!

could be weak spark (could be a points engine), low compression or you're just not getting a good enough prime (EDIT: My personal updraft briggs doesn't have a primer and easily pull-starts.)

have you tried a sniff of starter fluid? You'd have to get creative if it's the engine that I describe since the intake for the updraft carb is tucked way-up under the shroud/heat-box.


----------



## chrisinNH (Jan 21, 2019)

Yes, that's the motor! No primer. I pulled the shroud and sprayed starter fluid. It started with ease. Am I into a carb rebuild?


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

did you check oil?


----------

